# 26 tpi parts wanted please



## biggs682 (12 Nov 2011)

hi i am after a couple of old 26tpi threaded parts to complete a project

1st off a 26 tpi top fork lock nut

2nd a 26tpi bottom bracket cup & lock ring for adjusting side

there must be loads of these some where to help me finish off an old 1960's Carlton

thanks martin


----------



## bobg (28 Nov 2011)

I may well have, will get back to you tomorrow. I have a box full, some may be 26tpi


----------



## biggs682 (28 Nov 2011)

ok let me know


----------



## bobg (2 Dec 2011)

Sorry for the delay, I'll look at the weekend


----------



## biggs682 (2 Dec 2011)

no probs


----------



## bobg (3 Dec 2011)

Been through them all today and nothing 26 tpi left. Sorry to have built your hopes up


----------



## biggs682 (3 Dec 2011)

bobg , its not an issue , have got some in watch on e bay


----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2011)

now sorted and have some spares


----------

